# SONY ES M1 new



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Never really see the M series go up and most time not new. 

not too bad I guess for new one. it is a Best OFFER

Sony XES-M1 ES Series Amplifier Max 224 Watts Brand New | eBay


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Wonder what happened to it. Price was high. But Im kinda cheap LOL


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

it sold for $250


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL I wonder who bought it? LOL


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

dont know. I always wanted to try one since they were a step up but they are usually more than that. last M3 was like $400 used. 

so I thought this one new was ok. not a killer deal but ok. 

of course I was dumb when I didnt buy them new in box 7457's for like $125 each...threee of them


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Years ago I bought 3 M3's for 250 ach used. The M1 is about the same since its really hard to find.
But these days prices are up. So that price is actually fair. 
I have the blueprints for the M3. One day when I may get another one. 
If I can find 2 IDQ 12's to go with it. The older version with the rough cone. Not the newer ones.


----------

